# new back to snowboarding



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

ic3_qu33n said:


> hello. im a shorter bigger girl. im about 5 3 and 195 right now. i bought a new 5150 159cm vice 08 board, with k2 indy bindings, and burton womens casa boots.
> 
> overall its been an ok ride so far. seems a little big for my height. im working on snowboarding as much as i can so i can help lose some of this weight ive gained recently. it really seems i need a shorter board, turning seems to be whats hurting me most right now and where my falls happen at....
> 
> any recommendations?


im not too knowledgeable on the subject but what makes a girls board a girls board has alot to do with weight of the person. They girls boards are not as ridged cause in general girls are light 110-135 lbs if your fit and they work well for light people. Guys boards are made much stiffer and stronger cause we tend be be much bigger and heavier. Im 5'11" and 180 lbs and i have a 159. Your board size is good for your weight but i understand your height is short. I would assume say if u were fit you would be 120 lbs say. maybe get a guys board fit for a 120 lb person. it will be stronger and shorter. i am not 100% sure but thought i would throw that opinion out there. I would look into a mens 147-149. that 159 is way to long for you IMO


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think you could definitely drop down a few centimeters, especially if you are having a hard time turning. Try looking for a women's all-mountain board in sizes in the low or mid 150's. Not all boards will come in sizes that long, but you should have enough to choose from. Look at boards like the Ride Solace, Rome Vinyl, Burton Lux, or K2 Luna. You should be able to find all of these boards on sale within the next few weeks.

When I learned to ride I had a hard time learning to turn. Getting a snowboard that was softer and shorter made a big difference. But keep in mind that falling while attempting to turn is to be expected for beginners. For me, it was the hardest skill to learn!

Your boots might be a problem as well. The Burton Casas are VERY SOFT beginner boots and may not be stiff enough to support your weight. 

Suggestion: Post this in the equipment forum for "boards" and you'll get more help. A lot of people probably don't check this one as frequently.

Good luck and welcome to snowboarding!


----------



## ic3_qu33n (Feb 7, 2010)

yes most of the boards are on sale right now.. i got the 5150 for under 100 bux! the burtons and others you are talking about were 90-120 right now.. tuesday morning i am going to go looking for another board..


----------



## ic3_qu33n (Feb 7, 2010)

I went and bought a Lamar Blazer 154 last tuesday the ride was a lot better and was tryna find a burton but most of the 153/154s were gone... i also swapped my boots and knocked them down a few sizes... helped a lot...


----------

